

Being Isaac Newton: Computer Derives Natural Laws From Raw Data - codeodor
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2009/04/090402143457.htm

======
Luc
$15 for 24h access to the article on the Science website... It's just not
right, but since I'm interested I'll have to pony up. I guess outrageous
pricing like that is supposed to drive people to the $99/year subscription.

~~~
paulgb
Interesting, the article worked for me without having to pay.

Use google translate if you have to:
[http://translate.google.com/translate?prev=hp&hl=en&...](http://translate.google.com/translate?prev=hp&hl=en&js=n&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.sciencedaily.com%2Freleases%2F2009%2F04%2F090402143457.htm&sl=zh-
CN&tl=en)

~~~
Rod
I think Luc meant the article on _Science_ (not the BS review on _Science
Daily_ ): <http://www.sciencemag.org/cgi/content/abstract/324/5923/81>

------
anamax
Google "bacon cmu scientific discovery".

~~~
Luc
Here's the Amazon link: [http://www.amazon.com/Scientific-Discovery-
Computational-Exp...](http://www.amazon.com/Scientific-Discovery-
Computational-Explorations-Processes/dp/0262620529/)

Looks interesting, thanks (from 1987 though).

